# Kingston By Mkii



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

Has anyone seen this watch yet first plankorders fulfilled

only 300 made, based on early bond film as seen in Dr No.....

Beautiful Gilt dial -

mike sub


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

mike sub said:


> Has anyone seen this watch yet first plankorders fulfilled
> 
> only 300 made, based on early bond film as seen in Dr No.....
> 
> ...


----------



## mike sub (Oct 14, 2011)

mike sub said:


> Has anyone seen this watch yet first plankorders fulfilled
> 
> only 300 made, based on early bond film as seen in Dr No.....
> 
> ...


sorry cant add a link here, :wallbash:

cannot seem to ad photo any other way sorry

mike sub


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

It this it ???


----------



## Redd (Mar 11, 2011)

If you like that keep an eye on Raven watches, who will be releasing something similar in the months ahead.

I recall thinking that the MKII Kingston was very expensive for what it is, but don't remember the price..


----------



## Daveinspain (Feb 28, 2004)

You can get a Seiko fifty fathoms mod that gives a similar look for a fraction of the cost.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Daveinspain said:


> You can get a Seiko fifty fathoms mod that gives a similar look for a fraction of the cost.


Anyone know where can I get one of those dials?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Mutley said:


> Daveinspain said:
> 
> 
> > You can get a Seiko fifty fathoms mod that gives a similar look for a fraction of the cost.
> ...


Cant get them from mk2 andrew......he doesnt do dials and aftermarket parts anymore. and if anyone fancies buying one do a google and see how much they go for........just make sure your sitting down first


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The Raven Watch Co. has done a sort of 5512/5513/5517 watch with 6532/6538 looking dial, has another in the works, but is not as painstakingly accurate as MK II's (for one, Series I sold for less I think, so some compromises were made; Series II is expected to be more).

Bill Yao's is an exacting repro of the late 1950s, 1960s 6538-era watch. Plank owners got a parts kit that comprised just about an entire spare watch (without movement). Variations of the dial (gilt, white edging; date or no date), hands (gilt, steel), bezel (classic "red triangle" or the classic "no-minutes" you saw Connery wearing in GOLDFINGER). Case and crown, if I recall, adhered to the "big crown" style. Bracelet is a retro style. Lugs are drilled. Oh, and choice of SuperLuminova C3 or BGW9. ETA movements for all.

Plank owners got the whole kit for US$700. Wait listers paid a bit more. Plank list owners who, I dunno, got bored after finally getting the watch have been selling theirs for a considerable markup. With such a limited supply, the few offered have sold for quite a markup, but it's a seller's market. Someone in Bahrain (or Kuwait?) had his on offer for quite a while.

Regardless, from every photo I've seen the quality control and detailing is superb. You can see lots of wonderful pics on the MK II forum here. And ... I heard one went up for sale on TZ-UK very recently. One in the Netherlands has changed hands three times. So they ARE being flipped if you really want one.

I believe Raven sells or sold an alternate dial, not sure if it would fit a 2824-2.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

BTW, if you've got a bit more cash to spend, why not bid on the watch Roger Moore used to save Solitaire?


----------



## simonrah (May 9, 2009)

I had the chance to borrow one for a few days and wrote a mini review on TZ. Very nice watch overall, and certainly very reasonably priced for the plank holders, although they did have to wait for two years or more to receive their watches.

My review is here:

http://www.tz-uk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158103&hilit=+kingston#p1618868

There's another review there too, with far better photos than I could ever manage.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

The threads on WUS of people who've gotten theirs leave no doubt to me that Bill Yao's attention to quality control and detail was superhuman. Here's another one, in the config I like best. :sly:

Oops, wrong link. Corrected.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Think there is a !plank! for sale on TZ = hate those hands but love the watch.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Patience pays off..... It is more beautiful in the metal than this pic can ever convey. The attention to detail in the finish, dial markings (and deep black) are marvelous. Oh, and when the gilt (not "gold-color") dial catches the light, it's a amazing. When you watch GOLDFINGER on Blu-Ray and realize how the close-up of Connery's wrist was lit, you realize what a beautiful watch the 6538 was.

[IMG alt="20121202-4946_kingstons_l...1202-4946_kingstons_lumecompare_500.jpg[/IMG]

Definitely a grail watch for me (though it is a reproduction).

More to come ... life's been busy, and I'm taking care of the needful while gathering props for proper "watch glamor" shots. Also preparing to sell the one I decide not to keep.


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

just another repo watch with a silly price tag , theres just as good out there similar lookng for alot less money , the way the development and pricing /cash down first then wait yrs for one was silly imo and buggered up the repution he had.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

What you don't know won't hurt your opinion....  Glad to see the tradition of telling people "you've got an ugly baby" is alive and well here.

I've seen the other "just as good" repos and don't believe they're "just as good." Unless of course you feel Orients, Seikos, Tissots, Oris', Doxas, Sinns, etc. are all comparable and "just as good."


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

David Spalding said:


> What you don't know won't hurt your opinion....  Glad to see the tradition of telling people "you've got an ugly baby" is alive and well here.
> 
> I've seen the other "just as good" repos and don't believe they're "just as good." Unless of course you feel Orients, Seikos, Tissots, Oris', Doxas, Sinns, etc. are all comparable and "just as good."


yes i think most of the other sub alikes you can get for less money are 'just sa good' tho plz feel free to educate me , in what way is the kingston better? , im not saying it a bad watch tho im not gonna bull**** ppl and say i think its worth it either.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Sorry got to agree with pugster on this one. Every week Big M gets dozens of these cheap women's fashion magazines. The mai feature of all of them wil be A.N.Other celeb pictured in a Â£5k Versace or whatever followed by two or three pages of look a likeys ranging from a twenty quider Primark job upwards.

Sure the more expensive ones might be a bit better than the cheapie but just like your watch mostly nobody cares, firstly because its not that easy to tell the difference anyway and everybody knows its not the real thing.

Try whipping it out down your local, show the boys hey just like the watch James Bond wore in that film, I'll bet you a pound to a penny someone will reply nah mate Bond wore a Rolex in that one.

:lol: :lol:

I'm sure its a well put together watch but like the dresses it is what it is, a not so cheap look a likey, in fact almost a border line fako.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> *Try whipping it out down your local, show the boys*


Not sure i'd be whipping anything out down the pub bond  and especially not a watch

Now, having recently handled one of these ive got to be honest and say its a truly stunningly beautiful watch, in fact i got a bit of a 'twinge' when i tried it on...now that hasnt happened to me in a long while 

I think the attention to detail is amazing and the build quality is outstanding....is it near rolex build quality? not quite , but the fit and finish to this is as good as ive seen on anything....

I think its a great homage, and as a stand alone watch i think it works as well.....And this stands head and shoulders over any other ;'bond' looky-likey ive seen out there......

would i buy it? well.....i might.....theres not many watches on my list that i actually want, but i really do think i would have this over a new sub......not over a 60's sub, but a new one definitely


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

God some of you bores crack me up. I'm not even going to bother typing more. :lol:

(And thank you mrteatime for daring to have your own appreciation of it.)


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Have just bought one of these,hopefully here Mon or Weds so can decide for myself.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Dr.f said:


> Have just bought one of these,hopefully here Mon or Weds so can decide for myself.


I suspect you'll love it. Mine has been accurate to about 7 secs over 5 days,[1] and the dial never fails to make my heart skip a beat.

[1] Was adjusted in 6 pos by Bill during final QA.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Well here's mine.As David says looks better in real life than pics(what dosn't) in that gilt can glitter in some light and almost dissapear in others.Mine has red triangle but ? wonder what other bezel might look like.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

A few better pics,very happy so far .Overall quality looks good to me.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Dr.f said:


> A few better pics,very happy so far .Overall quality looks good to me.


great combi that......any chance someone could do me a wrist shot with a nato???


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> great combi that......any chance someone could do me a wrist shot with a nato???


Like this...?


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like that......in fact, i like that a lot.....

and like the pic of fleming in the backround 

That is uber cool..........


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Thx. It's even brought me good luck. I wore it to a region SCCA dinner last night and picked this up as door prize.










Wearing it today to see SKYFALL....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > *Try whipping it out down your local, show the boys*
> ...


Now then* be hones*t my man, you like you're football, down there blowing bubbles with you're mates ??? So how long would you be down there with the boys wearing a CrossHatch look -a - likey 

I suspect you will be wearing the real thing rather than suffer the abuse you would get, correct me if I'm wrong :lol: :lol:










Watches or clothes your'e answer without even hearing it tells me every thing I need to know


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> Thx. It's even brought me good luck. I wore it to a region SCCA dinner last night and picked this up as door prize.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry Bud but you are living in a dream world


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

I'd much rather have the "real" thing or an original Jenny Caribbean


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

BondandBigM said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > BondandBigM said:
> ...


ahhh....stone island  that is class.....still have a pair of adidas gazelle in claret and blue

and wouldnt wear any looky-likey gear, however watchwise, i wouldnt dream of trying to pass this of as anything other then what it is....a decent hoomage to an iconic watch......

btw, i have worn dozens of modded watches that lean towards other watches 

If anything i would prefer the MKII to have nothing written on the dial


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I don't know anything about the "copy/homage sub" industry and I am sorry for hijacking the thread but, don' t Sandoz do an equivalent?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

OK I'll give you another anecdote :lol: :lol:

My mate and I went to a another classic car show, they're was a stand with kit car Lambo's, now to be fair some of them looked good at a quarter of the price but >>>>>>>

My mate has a couple of real ones and one with a V12, quad cam, twin distributor, triple side draft carb, he fired it up and cranked up 6,000 rpm. He had a crowd of people around, I don't doubt most couldn't even dream of owning one (me included) but never the less most appreciated it for what it was, a work of art, In the real world a Renault V6 just doesn't cut it .

The look - a - likey stand emptied as they all wandered over to have a look and a listen to the real thing. .

Once again, like it or not, it tells it like how it is


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Ok,have you actually seen one in the flesh ?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Now don't really want to get into arguement(its supposed to be a fun hobby) but i have this










And this










And i reckon its on a par with them for quality


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ok, how much do they sell for now, 2nd hand? Would an owner say that they are an investment?

Having looked closley I can very much appreciate the detailing, but, specifically, what quality of the construction and components is better than Steinhart, Orient, Marcello C, Sandoz or O&W?


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Ok, how much do they sell for now, 2nd hand? Would an owner say that they are an investment?
> 
> Having looked closely I can very much appreciate the detailing, but, specifically, what quality of the construction and components is better than Steinhart, Orient, Marcello C, Sandoz or O&W?


I can tell you that mine has kept within 7 secs in 5 days on the wrist. And my Steinhart had a trivial defect on arrival, and loses a couple of secs per day.

As for investment, I can probably double or triple my cost on resale (based on verified sales over last 12 mos) , but with so few around, it really depends on the individual seller.

A few years ago i asked on this forum about Sub homages and the all the great responses were full of nice brands, ranging from < US$100 to over $1000. I've acquired a couple and MKII's work is clearly higher quality. Of course, all this is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> ... but with so few around, it really depends on the individual seller.


Correction: It really depends on the individual *buyer.*


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Thank you for replying David , I asked because, it appears expensive new, never mind now, compared to say, a Steinhart, another watch with a good reliable ETA movement.

I think the limited run should keep the prices high, there are certainly enough 007 enthusiasts never mind watch enthusiasts.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

MarkF said:


> Thank you for replying David , I asked because, it appears expensive new, never mind now, compared to say, a Steinhart, another watch with a good reliable ETA movement.
> 
> I think the limited run should keep the prices high, there are certainly enough 007 enthusiasts never mind watch enthusiasts.


I'm not sure, is a 2836 movement a higher std than the 2824s you find in a Steinhart?

... I can assure you the dial marking is finer than my Ocean Black DLC, and the hands are nicer. (One reason I put SM300 hands on mine.) I can't find any peculiarities in the MKII's finish, where I did on the OBDLC. I havent seen a single post about MKII QA issues, while they come up infrequently in Steinhart forums. In all, nicer than the Steinhart. But I cant speak to Robert, Marcello (those look really crisp), et al.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

I've owned both Steinhart OV gmt and Kemmner 007 and this seems better quality.










Dial deeper colour,lume a nice white,maybe those with more technical experience could describe differances better than me ,certainly with Mkii it "feels better"


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

Dr.f said:


> Now don't really want to get into arguement(its supposed to be a fun hobby) but i have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two lovely watches Dr.F. I like the straps you've put on them. Where from? As for the Kingston, I'm not sure of the original cost but to me it seems a good copy of the original and has a good movement, so if the price was right..?

I did wonder why in pictures the Kingston winders seemed not to be screwed in but this review explains it. http://halfpastthehour.wordpress.com/2011/02/24/review-of-the-mk-ii-kingston/


----------



## gaz64 (May 5, 2009)

Cost new vs resale?


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Stinch said:


> Dr.f said:
> 
> 
> > Now don't really want to get into arguement(its supposed to be a fun hobby) but i have this
> ...


Hi,both straps from Jedley's site Timetraveller watches,that on the Explorer is his Horween Shell Cordovan,the other is a vintage leathe.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Dr.f said:


> Dial deeper colour,lume a nice white,maybe those with more technical experience could describe differances better than me ,certainly with Mkii it "feels better"


That's probably because you like it better. That's why i tried to pin down the quality issue, a lot of times posters say the "build quality" of this or that is much better than this or that, but they never say how. It's very ambigous, especially when you often have the same movements and price points. I am naturally suspicious of the sub-a-like pricing, I've had a Steinhart, an O&W M1 and a Â£60 Invicta (Miyota) and tbh I could see no area where the Invicta was inferior, apart from having bleedin "Invicta" emblazened all over the case!

This Mk11 looks gorgeous, the seller has seen a market, not just for WIS's and he's produced a limited run. I suspect that he could have charged more.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I



MarkF said:


> ... That's why i tried to pin down the quality issue, a lot of times posters say the "build quality" of this or that is much better than this or that, but they never say how. It's very ambigous, especially when you often have the same movements and price points. I am naturally suspicious of the sub-a-like pricing, I've had a Steinhart, an O&W M1 and a Â£60 Invicta (Miyota) and tbh I could see no area where the Invicta was inferior, apart from having bleedin "Invicta" emblazened all over the case!
> 
> This Mk11 looks gorgeous, the seller has seen a market, not just for WIS's and he's produced a limited run. I suspect that he could have charged more.


Comparing macro shots, i can say the MKII has finer dial printing than my others. The case finishing is flawless (brushing is symmetrical and finely detailed). I've already mentioned the movement's performance.

This was a WUS forum project vice open sale, plank owners put up funds and IIRC waited 2+ years for production. I don't think the open market was a concern, in fact there was hot debate about the market value of this limited run. Bill has now offered the case design (but not the 8mm crown) and simple dial as the Nassau. That's as close to an open offering as I think there is. Since the project launched, Raven offered a 5513 homage with gold marked dials and a domed acrylic crystal.... Recently I noticed they refined their offering with no-crown-guards case, bare bezel (no min marks), gold hands. Miyota movement initially, then an ETA, back to Miyota again (or buyer's choice), some differing case sizes. Clearly there's a market for those who didn't get in on the forum project. But Raven's dial marking doesn't compare, from what I've seen. Gold paint vice gilt.

As I said it's a seller's market due to the limited run, so if someone wants it bad enough, it'll sell for whatever that buyer's willing to spend. The #007 plank kit is up for sale for US$3000 last I checked. That's a 400% increase from the plank owner buy in. For that serial number, though....

Just put mine on a gently used Hirsch Lord in brown, looking and wearing quite nice. If only I could beat this winter case of bronchitis.....


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Mark F,you make a very good point.Is my sense that it feels better backed up by anything objective or am i simply justifying my (expensive) purchase to myself? Dave has mentioned the dial printing and its info like this would be helpful;how dials are painted,quality of paint,how markers are applied,quality of lume etc but i'm afraid i don't have the technical knowledge to awnser this,maybe others do ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2012)

It does look like a nice watch but I don't think I would go for one especially at the price they seem to be going for!

Think I would prefer a Tudor Black Bay if I wanted a retro looking diver!

And I have to agree with the kitcar comparison!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Dr.f said:


> Mark F,you make a very good point.Is my sense that it feels better backed up by anything objective or am i simply justifying my (expensive) purchase to myself? Dave has mentioned the dial printing and its info like this would be helpful;how dials are painted,quality of paint,how markers are applied,quality of lume etc but i'm afraid i don't have the technical knowledge to awnser this,maybe others do ?


Hey, if you like it better, it is better! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Worn & Wound has a thoughtful review of the MKII Nassau, the Kingston's open sale stepchild. Nice examination of the quality and value proposition.

http://wornandwound.com/2013/04/10/mkii-nassau-review/


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

For anyone interested in Bill Yao, the bandleader, woodwinds, percussion, and road crew of the Mk II brand, here's a Worn & Wound interview:

http://wornandwound.com/2014/12/12/interview-bill-yao-mkii/


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

David Spalding said:


> For anyone interested in Bill Yao, the bandleader, woodwinds, percussion, and road crew


Of a rip off look-a-likey tribute band maybe ???

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

Dr.f said:


> Now don't really want to get into arguement(its supposed to be a fun hobby) but i have this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drf, if you don't mind me saying so they're a pair of crackers, which I would be very happy to own and wear.

ATB,

Defender :astro: .


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Thank you.Still have rolex1016,it's for my son but the Tudor 7016 is (sadly) gone.But to recompense bought this


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Lovely, lovely,....

I bought this because I've wanted an Explorer style dial, and in a 6200 homage clinched the deal for me. Nice companion piece for my Kingston.


----------

